# Rv Cover



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

I plan on leaving my 280rs up on my property in northern Michigan this yr. for the first time. My property is in the snow belt which gets alot of snow. Was wondering what you guys do that live in areas that get alot of snow. Should I buy a cover to cover during the winter months or not? I don't live close by so I cannot go and keep the snow off the roof. Also should I worry about the snow load . Thank You for any help on this subject! Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Snow load would be the only real issue I see. Once you get over 2 feet and it gets wet it will be really heavy. I would not use a cover but would add Maxxair covers over the vents and then leave the vents open.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most bring them home during the winter months or they have a shelter to keep the snow off. The snow, as Andy mentioned, is a very big deal and can collapse a roof with just a couple feet. The cover will not help with the snow weight, but will help with keeping the moisture from entering the Outback. The freezing water can damage things too. Moisture under the cover can also be a problem.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I live in Winnipeg where we get a fair amount of snow but not as much as the "lake effect" areas get. I have never covered a trailer yet and have never had an issue. We do put a tarp over the air conditioner.. that's all we do. The wind will usually keep blowing the snow off the roof.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe you could check with the local fairgrounds. I am able to store my unit inside one of the barns at our county fairgrounds for $10 per foot for the season, keeping the snow off the roof of my unit and easing my mind from having the snow on the roof.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing as to whether to cover my 2011 260FL or not. I've always pulled my unit out of the seasonal site and traveled an hour away to indoor storage and pay the storage fee. To keep it in place at my seasonal site costs me nothing and is less work of course. I've looked at the Goldline and Expedtion brand of covers. I would think a cover would be better than no cover. Indoor storage certainly made my last 2004 Outback 25RSS look like new when we traded it in for our 260FL recently.

Any other opinions on covers? Or tips to consider when covering or reasons not to cover a travel trailer.

I live in SE Minnesota.

Thanks - Cheers!

Michael


----------

